# P&S Tackle Ho Meeting - (Florida Chapter)



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, so first of all, when should we do a meetup? Reply with good times and then vote on a location. Oh yeah, and Georgia folks are welcome.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Make it Jax or St. Augustine and I'll try and make it.....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Look, you already can vote. Besides, you know you want to come to Sebastian.  

That's my personal preference, but this is a democracy, not a dictatorship.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Si*

My vote is SI.
I think we should hit it when the mullet run is going north. That should start in a few weeks. Anytime is good for me. Lets make sure we get a bucket of chicken in Koz fashion. 
I don't care if it is on a Jetty or surf. Either way. It just give me a good reason to fish again...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Look, you already can vote. Besides, you know you want to come to Sebastian.
> 
> That's my personal preference, but this is a democracy, not a dictatorship.


Well then....

Make it the week of April 15 and I'll already be there anyway!!!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There's a thought. Hey Vic, when does that northward mullet migration begin? Perhaps about the same time the snowbirds leave?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*spring run*

First year at this spring run but should be with in a few weeks. And it could be early cause water is warmer... It could be later cause water is warmer.... That is what I have heard. Confused yet??
It has not started as of lunch time... I will fish this afternoon and check it out for you all... See I am a team player...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*spring run*

Not yet... Have not seen any yet...
For you all I will try fishing this weekend. 
I will take time out of my busy schedual to find info for you all.... See I am what you call a team player...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll be at Ft. Pierce tomorrow and Saturday for the king tournament. Of course, I'll have an eye open for the mullet. Wouldn't mind having a couple dozen live ones to troll.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

What team??


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Flounder and Spanish Macks are in thick in Ponce right now. Big reds off the jetty. Sheepshead spawn appears to have tapered off so the bite has slowed dramatically.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

what city is ponce in??


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

VICIII said:


> What team??


The team is me and my friend, Carl. 20' Proline, not my boat of course.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

VICIII said:


> what city is ponce in??


Ponce Inlet, FL 32127


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*DUH! as Homer would say...*

Mullet are getting thick at SI. I found more and more moving around the bridge. I could of cast netted about 35 with one throw.. I know cause I was there last night and saw a guy trying to get greenies and only gettng about 35 mullet a throw.. They were big as well.
Here we go......


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I say we do one at Sebastian and maybe one in Jax. I heard something about the Jax pier not allowing people to setup king rigs due to some rule about attaching rod holders. Anyone know anything about this? If so, start it in a new thread so we can figure out what is going on.

Ok, so one at Sebastian, and let's figure out a day. Then we'll do one at Jax and date and time to be announced.

Talk amongst yourselves.... and go. Hahahaha


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Jax get together*

Wait till the mullet get here(May) . As for the pier king rig fiasco, bottom line NO attaching ANYTHING to the pier and carts must remain 3 feet from the rail BUT out of the walkway.whatever. not worth the hassell


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

emanuel said:


> I say we do one at Sebastian and maybe one in Jax. I heard something about the Jax pier not allowing people to setup king rigs due to some rule about attaching rod holders. Anyone know anything about this? If so, start it in a new thread so we can figure out what is going on.
> 
> Ok, so one at Sebastian, and let's figure out a day. Then we'll do one at Jax and date and time to be announced.
> 
> Talk amongst yourselves.... and go. Hahahaha


Sounds like a plan to me. I'm about midway between both!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Click the link to hear how I feel about it:

*http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=7571232*


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*That was GREAT!!*

So uh.. That could have been the funniest thing I have seen on the net in a long time.!!!     

KZ I will have to travel to meet ya up there.. I have some time in late may and june... Show me Ponce....


----------



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

*how bout the sainyt johns river*

man im tellin yall now, ime and my brother got the spot,,we bent about 4 duzen brim today and a real nice cat yo,,but thats up to yall,,just let me know where and we be there to share some good times with yall,,cant wait,,,keep em bent son,,Rufus,,,Angler of the month


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Anyone feel like setting a date?
Man the weather has been too windy.....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

What direction are the winds coming from over there on the east coast. Would like to get out to sebastian. We've been pretty lucky here the winds just mean less effort to cast.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Strong N.E. up to Monday and soon it should calm down... Already slowed down enough to get out yesterday.


----------



## BuckNasty (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll come no matter where it's at as long as I'm in town. I'm sure you will post when you have a date set.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I almost want to do it this weekend because it'll be the first weekend in months that I haven't been a boat ho.  Sebastian sounds great. I think I'll just go there and see who shows up.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I will be there E... My wife and family are back in MI for the rest of the month.. When do you want to meet?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Not sure when I'm going down there. Maybe early Friday morning. Most of my gear is at my friend's house in Titusville. Probably going to Bass Pro to drain my bank account, I mean, pick up some stuff I need tomorrow night. Check your pms, I'm sending you my phone number. Call it after 7pm.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I will be there through out the weekend... trying some surf fishing this after noon.....


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Anyone up for this still?


----------



## frank2660 (Jun 25, 2006)

count me in if in seabastion


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Sure!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Sebastian this weekend then?


----------



## frank2660 (Jun 25, 2006)

*info*

please give more info


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm hitting up Sebastian or Jupiter this weekend for my Birthday road trip. I want to catch some good catch and release snook. I hear they are stacked up at Jupiter right now, but I've never been there so I don't know what to expect. How's Sebastian been for Snook catchin the last few days?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

_*Sebastian Inlet has been slowing the past two weeks because of cold water temperatures near the mouth of the inlet. Some snapper and snook are still being caught near the rocks of the jetties on live bait during the outgoing tides. There is also quite a mixture of live bait around the area just off the beaches. 

As for the Fort Pierce inlet" There is still a large school of snook at the inlet and snook can be caught at areas near the bridges as well as in Taylor Creek."*_

That is from the newpapper... I have been gone for about 5 weeks till thursday last week so have not gone out yet but should be out this weekend.
Might have to meet the legend...  When are you thinking of getting here?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Reds Tarpon What Else Do We Need?*

Are we ready yet...!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, I really want to hit Sebastian. My buddy was there yesterday and said that there was a 9 lb. flounder caught. I think I'm going there on Thursday with him.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm off weekends in November, so anywhere is fine with me


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I almost hit up Sebastian yesterday since I had to go and visit a customer in Titusville. Instead (like an idiot) I opted to check out Haulover Canal instead. All I caught was at least 30 dink trout and 1 mango snapper on live shrimp.  Shoulda went to Sebastian, but I didn't have my cast net on me.

I'm sooooo overdue for a trip to Sebastian... sounds like we all are. 9-lb Flounder


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*cast net*

We were using left over ground mullet...
Yep mullet you find on the gound at the pier. 
No cast net needed. I don't know if the waves threw these guys up on the pier over and over or left from earlier in the day, but we did not run out... 
They were dead, some smushed, some with lost eyes and all produce hits..


----------

